#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影視] 巨龍之戰--Dragon Wars

## MINE

龍設計得還滿好看的
不過把龍當怪物片則不敢恭維
聽說在韓國上映的時候很賣座就是了
賣座是好事，至少他們有個証明說他們可以靠這種電腦特效片賺到錢
也就有下一部類似製作的片上映的可能性
美國在9/14上映
美版官網:
http://www.dragon-wars.com/

----------


## J.C.

這種類型的片子讓我想起了火焰末日
也是把龍當作怪獸/災難片一樣來處理 雖然對龍迷來說感覺總是不爽 不過衝著龍我還是會去看的

偷貼一下官方的桌布:








似乎主打的是這隻長的像蛇的龍... 有點不習慣 我還是喜歡有翅膀的西洋龍啊
另外看了預告片 也覺得合成的好像不是很真 
總之不能說期望很高吧

----------


## tsume

做的很帥的說呢~~~~~
到然, 把龍當災難這真的  :Evil or Very Mad:  ......
所以要不要看其實也很猶豫......

----------


## whitefang

用龍來當敵人是會讓獸控龍控不爽…
不過，龍是屬於怪獸系生物是無可置疑的啊
事實上，怪獸一詞的定義是「人類未知或是幻想出來的虛構生物」，所以
由哥吉拉、超人力霸王，以至金剛、龍、獨角獸，還有狼人等傳說生物，也一概歸類成怪獸。

----------


## 乘龍

well....稱呼只是稱呼，我沒什麼意見
不過劇情上把龍定位成災難.....

反正普通人類就是不會重視其他生物嘛....

話說回來，我也比較喜歡西洋龍.....
還是很好奇女主角扮演的角色，為什麼會被龍盯上?

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我喜歡是西方有翅膀的噴火龍~~還有中國的無翅膀的神龍~
這個遊戲的龍~如果有不雅有批評請恕我冒昧的說~龍的圖片有點接近蛇的樣子
你有沒有這個感覺@@"

不過好像很多人都把龍當作怪物~~我覺得龍應該可算的上神明~侏儸紀恐龍得進化龍樣~~只是沒看過~~希望不要把龍都當成怪獸嚕~說不定未來會出現給人類忠告~一些生命上得大道理~因為我們人類真的要了解一下了

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

:Exclamation:  [轉戴]

◎譯　　名　龍之戰/龍的戰爭/巨蟒之戰/克隆戰士
◎片　　名　D-War
◎年　　代　2007
◎國　　家　韓國/美國
◎類　　別　動作/劇情/幻想
◎語　　言　英語
◎中文字幕　YYeTs翻譯　雙語版本　點擊打開下載頁
◎IMDB評分 4.1/10 (4,589 votes)
◎IMDB鏈接 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0372873/
◎文件格式　XviD + MP3
◎視頻尺寸　656x272
◎文件大小　1CD 50x15MB
◎片　　長　90 Mins
◎導　　演　Hyung-rae Shim
◎主　　演　傑森·貝爾 Jason Behr .... Ethan
　　　　　　Amanda Brooks .... Sarah
　　　　　　羅伯特·福斯特 Robert Forster .... Jack
　　　　　　Aimee Garcia .... Brandy
　　　　　　Craig Robinson .... Bruce
　　　　　　Chris Mulkey .... Agent Frank Pinsky
　　　　　　約翰·阿列 John Ales .... Agent Judah Campbell
　　　　　　伊麗莎白·佩納@伊麗莎白·賓娜 Elizabeth Pe a .... Agent Linda Perez
　　　　　　Billy Gardell .... Zoo Guard
　　　　　　赫爾姆斯·奧斯伯恩 Holmes Osborne .... Hypnotherapist
　　　　　　NiCole Robinson .... Psychiatrist
　　　　　　Geoffrey Pierson .... Secretary of Defense
　　　　　　科迪·艾倫斯 Cody Arens .... Young Ethan
　　　　　　Kevin Breznahan .... Reporter 

◎簡　　介　

　　在韓國一則古老神話傳說中，人類是被稱為伊莫吉（Imoogi）的巨蟒種族守護著。每五百年輪迴，上界的神就會從伊莫吉中挑選出一位貢獻最大的神蟒並獎勵給他一枚龍珠（Yeouijoo）；擁有了龍珠神蟒就可能變身為真正的龍，擁有造福地球和到達天堂的神力。伊莫吉當中的一隻名為布那基（Buraki）的惡蟒垂涎龍珠已久，野心讓他逐漸失去了理智。16世紀的一天，布那基糾結了一批被稱為Atrox的追隨者部下企圖用武力奪取龍珠……
　　為了保護龍珠，上界的神決定將它轉移到了人間，而朝鮮時代中期韓國一個小村落族長的女兒Narin成了被選中的那個生命，組長對於女兒肩膀上怪異的龍形胎記感到疑惑不解。Narin出生後不久，僧侶Bochun向族長揭示了Narin其實是龍珠的守護人的秘密，當她長大20歲的時候就會變成龍珠和被選中的神蟒族融為一體，犧牲她自己但是給世界換來了五百年的安寧。族長得知女兒的命運之後感到異常憤怒，但是又明知自己無法違背神的旨意。此外Bochun還派自己的徒弟、年輕的武士Haram日夜守候在Narin的身邊保護她，直到屬於她的命運到來的那一天。
　　 Narin的二十歲生日之際，惡蟒的Atrox部隊襲擊了村莊並且殺死了幾乎所有的人，Bochun也受了重傷，他囑託Haram帶Narin去找到神蟒，獻出龍珠的力量來拯救全世界。然而愛上Narin的Haram卻不能忍心這麼做；身後的Atrox部隊一部部逼近懸崖之際，走投無路的Haram和 Narin一起縱身跳入了茫茫的大海。
　　500年又過去了，男孩伊桑走進了洛衫機的一家古董店；而當他靠近的時候一枚龍鱗突然開始閃光，老闆傑克告訴他這意味著伊莫吉又回到了地球；傑克知道這些因為他其實就是從前的僧侶Bochun。這時，又有一個名叫薩拉的女孩生來在肩膀上帶著一塊龍形的胎記。傑克告訴伊桑，他其實就是從前的武士Haram的轉世，而伊桑使命就是找到薩拉、保護薩拉並且幫助她完成自己的使命。
　　時光流逝，伊桑長大成人並且成為CGNN的一名新聞記者。最近採訪的發生在整個洛衫機的一系列神秘事件讓他開始懷疑傑克的預言正在變成事實；而當發現一位生有怪病的女孩薩拉和這些神秘事件有著聯繫之後更加深信。在傑克的暗中幫助之下，伊桑和自己的攝像師布盧斯趕在惡蟒布那基來到之前在一所醫院裡面找到了薩拉，三人驚險地逃脫。
　　伊桑帶著薩拉去向一位熟人求醫，通過精神治療恢復關於前世的記憶。薩拉終於明白了自己的命運，但是伊桑希望能夠找到除了犧牲薩拉之外對付惡蟒的措施，最終他決定帶著薩拉逃離洛衫機。伊桑從CGNN得到一架直升飛機，卻也被惡蟒擊落。軍隊也被調動試圖殺死惡蟒，但惡蟒很快召集了邪惡將軍率領的龐大Atrox部隊，此外還有眾多可怕的凶殘怪獸生物。空軍和飛蟒Bulcos在上空相鬥，而底下則有猛禽Shaconnes和行動緩慢而刀槍不入的Dawdlers在和陸軍以及坦克廝殺。
　　FBI得知了布那基的陰謀，並且決定不顧一切後果保住薩拉的生命。在最後關頭，伊桑和薩拉逃脫了出來。
　　布那基的部隊正在一部部逼近，伊桑和薩拉麵臨著艱難的抉擇，究竟是拿出勇氣再次違背神的旨意還是屈從於命運犧牲掉薩拉的生命？而整個世界的命運也就懸在這一線之間……

----------


## 暗翼

怎麼看都覺得第一張圖像眼鏡蛇....還是我的錯覺(?

在西方的國家，龍是屬於邪惡的象徵...所以，以西方的角度來看這片子，會把龍跟災難扯在一起，也不為過吧??

----------


## J.C.

電驢上已經可以下載到此片 剛剛看完了
以我的標準 真的是*大爛片一部*
劇情荒謬的可以 莫名其妙開始也莫名其妙結束 感覺只是韓國想藉此炫燿自己的cg 技術

最令人不爽的是 中國龍的神話傳說也被韓國拿去當成自己的文化一般來做文章
只能怪大陸跟台灣都太不爭氣 自己的文化都保不住 別人現在做出東西來了 只能在一旁乾瞪眼

順帶一提這片子設計的中國龍真是醜到不行
希望不會因此讓他國誤解了中國龍...*嘆*

----------


## 狼佐

這片子把龍做的像眼鏡蛇一樣是否是模仿咱們中國龍呢?

出現了外國片少見的長條形狀的龍

韓國把中國的東西都說成他們的了=_=

中國龍應該更有威嚴才是

----------


## wingwolf

我在《2007完全電影手冊》上看到了這個電影
不過評論不是很好……
說是劇情很XXXX…………

龍啊龍，什麽時候變成那種蛇樣了？？
原本眼鏡蛇就含有一些令人恐懼的威脅意味
用他來做龍的藍本
豈不是也把東方龍變成恐怖的化身了？？

----------


## 雪之龍

改天也去看看這部片子好了...
不過據說這個影片的評價不是很好...
不知是因為什麼原因?

----------


## wingwolf

這部電影很快就要在我這邊上映了
預告片真的很吸引人呐……
做得真的好真——

現在很爲難……
到底要不要去支持票房啊……

----------


## 克萊西恩

人們總是害怕不了解的東西 所以被當成災難也很正常吧
話說韓國老最近真的蠻愛現的 連豆漿針灸都變韓國人發明的呢 (笑)
WAREZBB論壇有這個 等下下載來看一看

----------


## a70701111

電影這種東西，本來就很容易成為這樣子的成果阿。
好險在下並沒有下載下來阿……
不然看了，一定會大打折扣吧。
不過光是看封面，真的會讓人誤認龍好像都是這樣子阿……

----------


## 阿翔

翔記起來了！
上一次翔也有看過，
也很不錯的說，
不過最後之戰的時候環境太黑了，
很難看清楚…

----------


## sanyo

直到現在我還很后悔買了這個電影的DVD
買回來了之后看到最后沒什么太震驚的東西
可是偶的歐尼醬卻一直說這個電影很好看很好看推薦給朋友看
不明白這個電影有什么好看的
最后也是結束得一團糟= =
引用JC的語言



> J.C
> *大爛片一部*

----------


## 狼馬

金酸梅獎理應頒發『年度最佳科幻爛片』給這部電影作品
除了龍的樣子造型與動畫做的相當逼真之外，實在已經找不到其他的賣點可以說他好看了．

論劇情﹔虎頭蛇尾，東抄一些西抄一些，簡直是亂七八糟！
論演員：完全不入戲，演員的表情完全是假的裝出來的！
論配樂：很有『魔戒』翻抄風的感覺...

儘管如此，這部電影到是讓我看到了錢砸特效領時演員沒請到的窘境

整個『洛杉磯』逃難的人民幾乎可以用算的就算的出來有幾個
一度讓我以為是不是看錯電影，誤看了另一家公司拍的C級電影.......

假如只是進電影院去看特效不要求整體，這部電影到是不錯的選擇
但假如是想看場好電影，建議選擇同期其他的電影作品
以免走出電影院之後滿街叫罵.....

----------

